#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Ηλεκτρολογικά >  > > >  >  >  Υποχρεωτική ισχύς θεμελιακής γείωσης, μέτρα σε περίπτωση απουσίας

## dimitrisgr

Καλησπέρα καλώς σας βρήκα. Όπως αναφέρω και στον τίτλο θέλω να κανω 2-3 ερωτήσεις.

1 Από ποια ημερομηνία και μετά ειναι υποχρεωτική η θεμελιακή γείωση?

2 Ποια ημερομηνία μετράει. Αυτή που εκδόθηκε η αδεια η τότε που άρχισαν να πέφτουν τα μπετά?

3 Αν ας πούμε για κάποιο λόγο υπάρχει μια οικοδομή που έπρεπε να εχει θεμελιακή και δεν εχει για τον λόγο πχ ότι ο μηχανικός δεν ενημέρωσε κατάλληλα τον πελάτη. Σε αυτή την περίπτωση τι γίνετε? Μπορεί να μπει κανονική γείωση με ράβδο και να πάρει ρεύμα η όχι?

Περιμένω μια απάντηση, ευχαριστώ.

----------


## Xάρης

1-2: Η θεμελιακή γείωση καθιερώθηκε με τον ΕΛΟΤ HD 384. Υποχρεωτική έγινε με την Υπουργική Απόφαση 99/2007 (ΦΕΚ.57/Β') που τροποποίησε την §1.2 του άρθρου 30 του Κτιριοδομικού Κανονισμού.
Συνεπώς, άδειες με ημερομηνία αίτησης μεταγενέστερη της 24ης.01.2007, ημερομηνία έκδοσης της παραπάνω Υπουργικής Απόφασης, πρέπει να περιλαμβάνουν και θεμελιακή γείωση.

3: Μετά την ανέγερση του κτηρίου δεν νομίζω ότι μπορεί να τοποθετηθεί θεμελιακή γείωση. 
Επομένως, προκειμένου να υπάρχει έστω κάποια γείωση, θα κάνουμε γείωση κατά τα παλιά ειωθότα.
Δεν είμαι ηλεκτρολόγος αλλά νομίζω ότι η ορθότερη γείωση είναι με τρεις ράβδους που δημιουργούν ένα τρίγωνο πλευράς ~1,00μ.;

----------

dimitrisgr

----------


## dimitrisgr

Αν δεν κάνω λάθος εγω άρχισα της εργασίες στο 2006 άρα είμαστε πίσω από την ημερομηνία. Ναι σωστός 3 ράβδοι χαλκού το γνωστο τρίγωνο! 

Απλα ήθελα να ρωτήσω αν η ΔΕΗ δέχεται τον παλιό τρόπο ακόμα.

Σε ευχαριστώ.

----------


## Xάρης

Δεν γνωρίζω τι δέχεται η ΔΕΔΔΗΕ και τι όχι.
Από τον τοπικό σύλλογο των ηλεκτρολόγων θα σε κατατοπίσουν καλύτερα ή, ακόμα προτιμότερο είναι να μιλήσεις με τη ΔΕΔΔΗΕ απευθείας.

----------

